# CQHAM.RU

## rv3mi

!
  WAE Contest :-)
 ACOM 1000
,  !

       -.         LOAD      TUNE   .    !
     ,          .

 - :   -    ?         "  "  !

----------


## Cm

,          ,  .

----------


## Cm

,  ,      ,  .
         .
 .  .

----------


## rv3mi

, ?
       ?

     ?

----------


## EW4AB

. , -  ?

----------


## Set-up

> .


  :Smile:

----------


## VA6AM

,
    ,    .
    0.6%   .

.   50,    0,3    28  70 

 -  ,     ?

----------


## .

*rv3mi*
...     :   , . .  "" ,     , ... - -     -    .....
    ,   ,  " "  ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mildi

http://cqham.ru/trx85_62.htm     ?

----------


## Mildi

1     1                 180 ?
            0 ?

----------


## leokri

> 0 ?


      .
               180          . 
    180          .
        0,     .

----------


## RK4CI

> 0,


  ,            .        ,  ,   .      ,     ,    .             .        .

----------


## Mildi

> .


            ?
       ?              ?

----------


## RK4CI

> . 
>     ?


      .          ,       .         ,   .             . ,             ?

----------


## Mildi

> .
>       -130,   .


    ""  :Smile:      .

----------


## Mildi

UR5VFT,    .  .       .      .
            ()       .          .

----------


## Mildi

> .                 .   ,     .   ,     . 
>          ...      .


          .     .    1 .          ,    .
    ,   ,  .               0         .            .       60-70    .

----------


## Mildi

" ".                  .                . 

 "   "        .

----------


## Mildi

.
    25 .
    .

----------


## _

> -...


       ,    ,    -  ,      .     ,    .    -         (   ,    ,      ,         ).     ,     45 .  ,      .
 .   .         -    ,   .     .         ,    :Smile: .
  ,       .

----------


## RK4CI

> , ,  , -   (       ,     ).   , -,        ,       2 ,    10 ?


         .        .     .          .      ,          , . 
       .      . ,       ,       .              .
       2     10     .       15,     200.     50   10 .        ...             .

----------


## leokri

> 50 ,    2 . ......


          SSB ?. 
      SSB   .
    -130.    .

    20%.
.

----------


## Mildi

> "  ,  , , ?"    ?            ?


    R = *Ua/Iao
                .




> SSB ?.


 :Very Happy:   :Smile: 




> -130.    .


           .              RC .

----------


## leokri

.   ,
       W,  
( ).
!

----------


## LY1SD

> . 
>         .


.  .

----------


## Mildi

> !   ,    .


          "    "                   .

                 ""    .                 .

----------


## dl2bda

.     .
  .   (      )...
http://i5uxj-2.cln.it/amp/schemi/pdf/72hb178.pdf
73!

----------


## Mildi

> .     .
>   .   (      )...
> http://i5uxj-2.cln.it/amp/schemi/pdf/72hb178.pdf


.  .                        ,   .

----------


## Mildi

. 
       ""  ""

----------


## Mildi

*Alex*, .

  .   .   .          .

         50        .

  281 ,    .

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/pp89g1rkt

----------


## Mildi

.             .

http://ssdepositfiles.com/ru/files/pp89g1rkt

----------


## EW2CC

.
     -140         ?
    .      !!!

----------

